# What was your major in college/uni?



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

I've grouped similar majors together. Bear with me, and choose the closest option. If it's far from any cluster, choose Other and please specify.

If you have multiple degrees, list your principal undergrad degree, and make specifications below.

****NT'S ONLY in the poll itself, please. Thanks.****


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Public and Urban Affairs/ Political Science- Virginia Tech c/o 2007


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

Science of communication. Specialization in conversation analysis
It is a branch of sociology/psychology


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

English & History (double Honours).


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Business with an emphasis in finance.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Only second semester, but pretty sure about business.

Probably finance.


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm double majoring in Mathematics and Engineering. I just put down Engineering though for the poll; needs a 'check all that apply' function...


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Previously Computer Science. I quit and am now preparing for my entry exam into Game Programming.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Multiple qualifications.

First time around I trained as an engineering technologist. Second time around I'm just finishing off a business degree with a double major in finance and accounting.


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

Electrical Engineering with concentration on information processing.


----------



## neo (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm majoring in cultural anthropology. Linguistics was another option and I'm still thinking if I'd possibly do my master's degree in that. I'm also thinking of double majoring in psychology. Yeah, I have way too many interests.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

See the thing is, I majored in Awesome, and finished first in my class.

Got a B.S. In it.


----------



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

Lesuhlee said:


> See the thing is, I majored in Awesome, and finished first in my class.
> 
> Got a B.S. In it.


Don't you mean a B.A.? Because who would want to get a bull s*** in it.... (Yes I know what it really stands for.)


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Royolis said:


> Don't you mean a B.A.? Because who would want to get a bull s*** in it....


Ha! I meant b.s.
As in my whole post was a crock of bullshit.

On a serious note: Public and Urban Affairs, Political Science.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Electrical and Electronics Engineering & Industrial Management, with an Economics Minor.
:wink:
Currently finishing junior year.
Yeah..


----------



## muffinsplanned (Aug 28, 2010)

My degree is a bit difficult to explain. It's not a major, it's a program I study about global development, and it's political science, social anthropology, economic history and human geography which leads to a BA in Philosphy, but I'm going to pair that with either a degree in IR or in economic history, haven't decided yet. I clicked IR because it fits best with the second degree I'm pursuing.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Currently Physics and Music

which are remarkably similar, believe it or not


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Biomedical Engineering


----------



## NothingElse (Nov 26, 2014)

Neuroscience and Psychology (cognitive).


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Audiovisual communication and journalism, though now my career has developed towards teaching English


----------

